# what is the scope for automobile engineer in australia?



## kolgiri (Feb 18, 2008)

hello frnds

iam from india
iam planning to move to australia.
can anyone tell me how is scope for an automobile engg there?
iam working as a gear box design engg in mumbai now.
pl guys need ur help.

thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kolgiri, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I am not an agent just someone who moved to Oz from the UK. 

There is a "PLEASE READ.... " towards the top of the forum that has links in it for visas and for jobs in demand. That would be a good place to look. 

Try to use google (or another search engine) to find out what organisation covers your skills and then contact them to see what the situation is.

Regards,
Karen


----------

